# Pat Hanlon



## alexander55 (Dec 25, 2021)

This Pat Hanlon was offered in the Copake Auction last summer.  It had been a part of the Anthony LaPaglia collection.  Does anyone recognize the bike or know anything about it's history prior to the time it was obtained by Mr. LaPaglia?  At one point, I thought I saw it mentioned on the internet (other than in association with the auction) but current searches lead me nowhere.  Thanks for any information you might have.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 26, 2021)

Have you tried posting on Retrobikes Ron?


----------



## alexander55 (Dec 26, 2021)

I have not Brant. Thanks. I will take a look.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 26, 2021)

alexander55 said:


> I have not Brant. Thanks. I will take a look.



They are English based and have a vintage road bike section.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 26, 2021)

There is some great general information about Pat and her business on the Classic Lightweights  site, here's a link if you haven't come across it:





__





						Hanlon, Pat
					





					www.classiclightweights.co.uk


----------



## juvela (Dec 26, 2021)

-----

...had an opportunity to see an example of her produce in person about 1973

it had been brought back to California by Andrew Ritchie on one of his trips between the U.S. and the U.K

it was a road model of about 62-63cm stature finished in a medium opaque blue with a black head panel and five black bands on the seat tube

ends set was was the same Campag model 1060 verticals as seen on the subject machine





subject machine looks to date from about 1976

appears she has customized the lugs and crown it exhibits

thanks for sharing it - a most handsome cycle   😉 


-----


----------

